# amd fx 6300 oc. help needed.



## phrick (Jun 21, 2013)

my system spec.: 
* amd fx 6300
 * cm hyper 212 evo. 
* asus m5a97 r2.0.
 * kingston hyper x 1600mhz 1.65v 2x4gb.
 * gainward gtx 660ti. 
* tagan stone rock 600w. 
* cm elite 371 usb3 with 1 back fan (outlet) 1 side fan (inlet) 1 front fan (inlet).  i oc'ed my cpu to 4ghz using only multiplier oc and ran p95 2nd test (in-place large ffts max heat power some ram tested) for 32 mins. and max temp. for cpu and mb are 61c and 37c resply. i also ran metro last light benchmark (6 runs) @ 1920*1080 ssaa,physx off very high tess. very high. and the temp. that i got are: 53c and 40c for cpu and mb resply.
 i heard that amd's cpu max safe temp. is 60c, so is 4ghz the limit for my cpu with hyper 212 evo? its only 15% oc i was aiming for 20-25% oc. can i lower temperature somehow or the 60c barrier can be breached without worrying about cpu damage?
 what do you think is safe temp. for amd fx cpus? i used this guide he used water cooling though: Bulldozer Overclocking Guide (Performance Scaling Charts, max OCs)LN2 Results coming!


----------



## avinandan012 (Jun 21, 2013)

try a high pressure optimised fans like Corsair SP series or CM excalibur that should reduce the load temp by about 5 C or so.


----------

